# Honda heated grips?



## RedShift42 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi-- noob guy here.

I recently scored a Honda HS1132 pretty cheap (relatively speaking) and sold my <2yo Deere 1330se. Aside from that classic green & yellow paint job, I think the only thing I'm going to miss is its heated grips. 

After some pretty extensive searching I haven't found any info on adding heated grips to a Honda-- I'm hoping someone here has. Given the dearth of discussions about doing it, things don't look very optimistic. I've found decent grip heaters that only draw about 3A/36w, however, the Honda's headlight is a mere 15w, which suggests the lighting coil's output is pretty weak. 

Thoughts, wisdom, experience?

Thanks!

-Eric.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Eric. [email protected] will likely be around before too long. He is the go to guy on all things Honda.
Larry


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

i think that the charging coil on the gx340 is only 3amps but as blue hill said robert is the goto honda guy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

RedShift42 said:


> I've found decent grip heaters that only draw about 3A/36w, however, the Honda's headlight is a mere 15w, which suggests the lighting coil's output is pretty weak.


The lighting coil on the HS1132 is rated at 15W/12VAC, so that's only 1.2 amps of current available, not enough to drive a 3A load like the grips. 

That said, you _possibly_ could retrofit an optional 4-pole 18A charging coil that fits in the middle, and requires a 4-pole flywheel (four magnets) to drive it, and there's also a regulator/rectifier to convert to DC so it can charge a battery. But, you wouldn't need that if the grips can run off AC. 

The bad news? List price for the flywheel is $133, and the 18A coil is $174.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The lighting coil on the HS1132 is rated at 15W/12VAC, so that's only 1.2 amps of current available, not enough to drive a 3A load like the grips.
> 
> That said, you _possibly_ could retrofit an optional 4-pole 18A charging coil that fits in the middle, and requires a 4-pole flywheel (four magnets) to drive it, and there's also a regulator/rectifier to convert to DC so it can charge a battery. But, you wouldn't need that if the grips can run off AC.
> 
> The bad news? List price for the flywheel is $133, and the 18A coil is $174.


Wow, Is $300 worth of electrical componets even worth it since you will still have to buy the actual hand warmers too? I guess if you throw enough money at a problem it can be solved. Here is another Idea. On my Polaris touring snowmobile for the passenger there is a wind deflector made out of black flexible almost rubber like plastic that you could most likely set up for getting your hands out of the wind. They also make ones such as the Power Madd wind deflectors that go right in front of the controls on a snowmobile handle bar and should help to protect your hands form the cold wind. This should provide some relief if blowing snow on a really cold windy day and should allow your hands to stay warmer longer than if they were out were the wind can get at your hands which could lead to more comfortable blowing with out spending a lot of money.

PowerMadd Star Handguard System - Blue/Black


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

In Homer, Alaska it might be more about the actual temperature than it is about blocking the wind.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Would probably be cheaper to mount a small alternator / generator to the PTO side of the engine.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Would probably be cheaper to mount a small alternator / generator to the PTO side of the engine.


Sort of like these alternators. Would have to fashion a mounting bracket and it could be belt driven. Will need to buy a longer belt too but it could be done. 
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/lawn_mower_alternator.cfm


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

GustoGuy said:


> Sort of like these alternators.
> http://www.jackssmallengines.com/lawn_mower_alternator.cfm


Those seem to run around $100 for the few sections I looked at. A google shopping search for alternator popped up quite a few automotive ones in the $20 - $40 price range. If he is good at fabricating things he could run all kinds of accessories on his blower for pretty cheap. And he can have a 12v starter on top of it.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

For a quick fix, until you get something figured out, I found this, for under $10 bucks. . At least it would give you an extra layer without the bulk of an extra pair of mitts. 

Amazon.com: Classic Accessories 52-066-010405-00 Snow Thrower Mitt: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Blue Hill said:


> For a quick fix, until you get something figured out, I found this, for under $10 bucks. . At least it would give you an extra layer without the bulk of an extra pair of mitts.
> 
> Amazon.com: Classic Accessories 52-066-010405-00 Snow Thrower Mitt: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Those are just like the guantlets I have for my snowmobile. I was going to suggest those but I did not think they would work with the control levers on a snow blower. Yes the guantlets do keep your hands really warm. Back about 3 years ago my wife and I were comming back at night on our snowmobiles at about 9pm. It was already about 10 below zero and our hands were freezing despit having electric hand warmers on both snowmobiles. We bought the guantlets and what a difference. If it's really cold we put them on. If it is not too cold we go with out them.


----------



## RedShift42 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info, everyone. Pretty disappointing that Honda has skimped on the lighting coil output. I'm really going to miss my heated grips if it ever snows here this winter.

Hmmm, but now the gears are turning... what about a 10w LED headlight upgrade (and BTW, what's w/ that lame headlight, Honda?) so the excess juice can trickle-feed a small sealed 12v grip-heater battery... 
If that proves feasible, I'll definitely post up.

For now, however, a pair of those "hippo hands" mitts will have to do.


-Eric.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

RedShift42 said:


> Hmmm, but now the gears are turning... what about a 10w LED headlight upgrade (and BTW, what's w/ that lame headlight, Honda?) so the excess juice can trickle-feed a small sealed 12v grip-heater battery...


FYI, the output from the light coil is AC volts....

The wimpy light is, of course, "just enough" per the design engineers.


----------



## RedShift42 (Nov 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> FYI, the output from the light coil is AC volts....
> 
> The wimpy light is, of course, "just enough" per the design engineers.


That would explain why I couldn't get a decent read on my multimeter. Figured it was due for new batteries! 
I really don't understand why a machine so favored by commercial guys, who are out in the weather all day, wouldn't offer heated grips-- especially from a company that's typically so responsive to the consumers' needs. 

So now the thought is to run that AC thru a rectifier so a 10-15w LED worklight can be used, and a DPDT toggle switch that allows use of low-wattage grip heaters instead. If it happens I'll post back.

BTW, I received those grip mitts. The fit is so-so on my HS1132, mostly hindered by how close the dashboard mounts to the grips and the large-ish cable-actuation part of the levers. For the price they seem pretty good, but probably better suited to other machines. If we ever finally get snow in this part of Alaska-- only seen 3" so far!-- I'll be able to report back on that too.

-Eric.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update Eric. I've been wondering how you made out.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

For all the money you could spend trying to get heated grips, you could use those hand warmers and your hands would be warm on or off the handles. I like simple solutions.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

RedShift42 said:


> That would explain why I couldn't get a decent read on my multimeter. Figured it was due for new batteries!
> I really don't understand why a machine so favored by commercial guys, who are out in the weather all day, wouldn't offer heated grips-- especially from a company that's typically so responsive to the consumers' needs.
> 
> So now the thought is to run that AC thru a rectifier so a 10-15w LED worklight can be used, and a toggle switch that allows use of low-wattage grip heaters instead. If it happens I'll post back.
> ...


I and others have been putting together information on this thread that you may find useful in your LED lighting upgrade
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## Hate the snow (2 mo ago)

RedShift42 said:


> Hi-- noob guy here. I recently scored a Honda HS1132 pretty cheap (relatively speaking) and sold my 36w, however, the Honda's headlight is a mere 15w, which suggests the lighting coil's output is pretty weak. Thoughts, wisdom, experience? Thanks! -Eric.


 Just get some electric gloves. I bought some snow deer and they work. Three years old. I don't know why you need heated grips, but you have you reasons. I have read all the other comments on the subject and some of these people just don't understand. For some, it is not even about comfort, heated grips are a must. Some people are older, have had heart attacks, have no circulation in their feet or hands and squeezing grips, working leavers will push out what little blood there is. Some have said wuss, have your wife shovel, buy better gloves, they have no clue. Love to see them in their 70's, in heart failure out in 10 degree and the wind blowing 25. I know the type. For the money, the Honda should have a heated cab but to not have heated grips is pure BS. Some models have DC electric start and that model still don't have the heated grips. Get the heated gloves or buy something else. Ya the Honda engine is the best but there are other machines that are just as good or better. Honda can kiss off.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Hate the snow said:


> Just get some electric gloves.


This thread is 9 years old.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Hate the snow said:


> Honda should have a heated cab but to not have heated grips is pure BS.


Oxford grips are a great option for the Honda HSS machines... I paid $35 delivered for a 1" EL801Z kit for my Honda.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Hate the snow, can you post up a link to these gloves?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Check eBay, search on heated rechargeable gloves. I bought a pair several years ago and they still work fine. I have to agree with Tabora, those Oxford M/C grips are the best.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Older factory dual coil can support a 15~20 watt LED and a set of Ariens heated grips. I like the ariens ones as they do not interfere with the auger/drive clutch engagement. You'd just have to wire them yourself rather than having a plug and play harness. Here is a machine I built a few years ago with the ariens heated grips, 18W LED and custom harness for the light and grips.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You can replace the OE single 1A/15W coil on your GX340 with the dual 3A/50W coils, there is provision in the block to get the second coil bolted behind the flywheel. All thats needed beside the new coils is 4 longer bolts as the 3A coils are fatter. Remove the flywheel cover, remove the flywheel, undo the two bolts to remove the coil, a single bolt to remove the wire cover (its a small piece of metal covering the wire coming out of the coil leading out to the side), install the new coils, torque to 8 ft/lb route the wire out and cover it with that wire cover plate. Reinstall the flywheel and the flywheel cover. 

The two unused holes in the block for the extra coil are not tapped, I usually use to old bolts that were already there for the older coil to tap the new holes as the bolts that are being used from factory are self tapping M6, once the holes are tapped you can just use regular M6 bolts to hold the coils in place. 

The part number for the 3A coils is
*31510-ZE2-P31*

Part number for the self tapping bolts is 90015-883-000 (you need 4)


----------

